# My Masterpiece of 3 Months: the Largest GTX690 Model ever



## super8844 (Nov 19, 2013)

Eventually, with three months’ hard work, I finished my ultimate works, a Lego Version GTX690 (175CM * 65CM) by overcoming difficulties of all kinds and spending nearly 10k Yuan and integrating 11,396 Lego blocks. Personally, I with a deep sense of achievement boast to be the world’s coolest NVIDIA-fan. 





My group picture with GTX690 
First, allow me to make a brief introduction. I am a super fan of NVIDIA and once visited NVIDIA’s US headquarters and got the signature of Mr. Jen-Hsun Huang. Moreover, I luckily became the administrator of NVIDIA’s official Sina Weibo account. I believe that I must be the happiest NVIDIA-fan in the world.




I once visited NVIDIA’s US headquarters and got the English and Chinese signatures of Mr. Jen-Hsun Huang. I am the coolest NVIDIA-fan ever. 
Several months ago, I saw a graphics card made of Lego blocks by an A-fan on the Internet. The making of this card was so rough and its shape so ugly that I could not believe that this person was dubbed as the world’s coolest A-fan. 




The making of this card was so rough




Oh, my goodness, these interfaces were coarsely made
Then, I can’t stand it. Next I will brief you how I made my works. My original idea was to use Excel software to adjust all the cells into small squares. Then I made a draft according to the color layout of GTX690 by the true square filling propositions. Lastly, I delivered the draft to a Taobao vendor to evaluate the purchasing blocks. 
Unfortunately, the vendor didn’t understand this Excel chart at all and recommended me to use a Lego official modeling software to make the drawing. Oh, my God! This was all new for me. With the great helps of Lego QQ group members, I managed to learn how to use this software and successfully transformed the draft from the Excel format into a LEGO 3D version. However, I still had no reasonable solution on the fan. But I think maybe it could be solved later on. 




One may directly know the exact number of Lego blocks by exporting the target file in the software. I had thought that the problem was solved. But I encountered some more challenging issues at the time of purchasing. LEGO China only sells the packages rather than the bulk pieces. After consulting all the related people, I still could not find the answer. I got no choice but to resort to other vendors. However, during this process, I still encountered a big problem that none of them could supply such huge amount of pieces. Then I made some calculations and bought the pieces from several vendors. It took more than one week to collect all the parts required. 




As the basic blocks were received, the base plate of PCB was still not available. To save time, I decided to build some pre-made assemblies. Thus as long as the base plate was available, I could quickly finish the job by placing them onto the plate. 




The pre-made parts were nearly finished
After I got the base plate, I found that there was a great gap between the theory and reality. Due to the slight differences of non-Lego vendors, batches and individual blocks, the gaps between the pre-made assemblies whose length was up to 50 length units became more evident. Due to the incompliance between the pre-made assemblies and base plate, they could not be joined together. 




I assembled some blocks while disassembling some. The bodies of pre-made parts were placed besides. 

What should I do? After a huge struggle in my mind, I decided to start from scratch. My lesson was that one should not take short cuts and must do everything carefully and then he could succeed. I will not elaborate how I replayed in the base plate. Next, I must face the critical issue related to the fan. I learned that either you wanted to see it or not, the problem was always there. 

To solve this issue, I consulted with some experts from the LEGO QQ group. But they all said that they had never done that before and offered no solution. Then, I used the blades of the electrical fan, which proved to be the worst option. However, as I got the blades, I found that its appearance was sharply different from that of GTX690. It would absolutely become a big mistake. Thus I gave up using it.




I identified a regular hexagon. I removed the axle from the desktop electrical fan to save it as the rotatable axle of my GTX690 card 




I never realized that they matched with each other so perfectly.
It seemed that I could only make a fan of LEGO version. By analysis, I figured out a seemingly feasible solution. First, I made a pivot of regular octagon. Then I made a supporting point from each side. On the supporting point, I placed the sloping sides. This solution proved to be perfect. As an old saying goes that a man can do everything in the desperate situation. 
Now please enjoy my masterpiece!


----------



## super8844 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2013)

Either you are the most nvidian fan ever or the most anal 

That is indeed an impressive piece of Lego work anyway.

You should sell it to Nvidia as a advertising piece for $10k


----------



## super8844 (Nov 19, 2013)

*My Masterpiece of 3 Months: the Largest GTX690 Model ever Reply to Thread*


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2013)

This looks fantastic, but you're gonna lose your posts, since the forum is gonna be transferred to new software in a few hours. See this thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194771

I strongly recommend that you hit Edit against your posts and save them as a text file to repost once the transition has been made.


----------



## Hood (Nov 19, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, you are the most dedicated nVidia fan ever!


----------



## super8844 (Nov 19, 2013)

qubit said:


> This looks fantastic, but you're gonna lose your posts, since the forum is gonna be transferred to new software in a few hours. See this thread:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194771
> 
> I strongly recommend that you hit Edit against your posts and save them as a text file to repost once the transition has been made.



thank you


----------



## z1tu (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes but, will it run Crysis?

Kidding aside, congratulations and I hope they give you a job there or at least some equipment.


----------



## a_ump (Nov 19, 2013)

that's pretty sweet. nice project


----------



## rougal (Nov 19, 2013)

Very Good Job... A True Nvidia Fanboy... Not a fanboy wannabe just like EE...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I guess it's apropos it's a large model because it takes a massive resolution to really get any value out of that card, esp considering it's massive price.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 21, 2013)

Extremely impressive work, a true work of art... just like the GTX 690.


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2013)

Fantastic work! I love it


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks great  I can already see ... the next is a giant lego motherboard and giant lego rig build log


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mother of god that is amazing!



BiggieShady said:


> Looks great  I can already see ... the next is a giant lego motherboard and giant lego rig build log



That would probably require all the legos in the world.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2013)

Does it work?


----------



## KainXS (Nov 21, 2013)

thats nice man, really like it


----------



## natr0n (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks nice.

Now quad SLI lego should be your life's work.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2013)

looks great but i dont see the point in these things since they dont have any moving parts and are purely cosmetic


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks great but i dont see the point in these things since they dont have any moving parts and are purely cosmetic



The point is that it is pure awesome sauce!  Oh how I would feel so baller eith that in my room or on my wall, anywhere would be spectacular.
Good. work


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2013)

i wouldnt mind if the fan moved, since it doesnt, dont see the point.

he even used a computer tool to design and calculate the placements of the blocks


would be awesome if he did by hand and his own ingenuity.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 21, 2013)

That's insanely epic - nothing more that I can say than "damn!"


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i wouldnt mind if the fan moved, since it doesnt, dont see the point.
> 
> he even used a computer tool to design and calculate the placements of the blocks
> 
> ...



He's a self confessed Nvidia fan and what he did required a huge amount of time and creativity.  Using the computer model was required.  If you have nothing interesting to say, don't say it.  The effort to do that was huge - that in itself is an achievement.  If Nvidia buy it from him, it'll then be 'worthwhile' in your books, otherwise it's classed as an artistic project.

In pragmatic terms, no form of creative endeavour is worthwhile.  But without art and passion, life is dull.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2013)

i would have been impressed if it were made with mechano though, guess im not just a lego person XD

i did have only one lego set, but have over 5 mechano kits since i was 5 years old, all the way till i was 16 even XD


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 21, 2013)

super8844 said:


> Eventually, with three months’ hard work, I finished my ultimate works, a Lego Version GTX690 (175CM * 65CM) by overcoming difficulties of all kinds and spending nearly 10k Yuan and integrating 11,396 Lego blocks.




Those look like mega blocks not legos


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2013)

That is an amazing Lego build


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i wouldnt mind if the fan moved, since it doesnt, dont see the point.
> 
> he even used a computer tool to design and calculate the placements of the blocks
> 
> ...



I think the fan does move, it's in different positions in different photos.

---


Epic project man, although not entirely sure they are genuine legos due to the studs on the bricks not having the name "LEGO" printed on them. Amazing stuff nonetheless


----------



## Bill_Rehbock (Dec 7, 2013)

Xiaosheng, this is an amazing project! I just came across this and am passing it on internally here at NVIDIA.
We will feature your work in NVISION Magazine.
-Bill Rehbock, GM TegraZone and NVISION (on the web and Android App)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 8, 2013)

Bill_Rehbock said:


> Xiaosheng, this is an amazing project! I just came across this and am passing it on internally here at NVIDIA.
> We will feature your work in NVISION Magazine.
> -Bill Rehbock, GM TegraZone and NVISION (on the web and Android App)




well how about free GPU's for the kid eh? ^_^


----------



## Arjai (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't care what anybody thinks, this is what creative thinking is about. Like it or hate it, it IS creative, difficult and awesome.

I have spent countless hours composing photos that no one will ever see, but, it is worth it for the few that catch peoples attention. Is it a waste of time or has it been a creative endeavour? Personally, it doesn't matter what YOU think it is.

To me, it matters. 

I respect this guy's drive. His choice of medium. His attention to detail. Nice work! Thanks!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cool, and looks like real. Maybe you wanna create any nvidia cards with custom cooler


----------



## shovenose (Dec 9, 2013)

I want one! Absolutely astoundingly awesome!


----------



## Maleko (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I see a missing bit...





Jokes aside, impressive!!!!


----------

